# Utiliser un scrpit prévu pour Debian/systemd

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Bien content de revenir sur Gentoo je suis en train de refaire mon infrastructure, j'y passe mon ancien pc qui devient serveur et mon nouveau pc de bureau.

Je fais également de l'impression 3d, pour ce faire j'utilise klipper/fluidd, sur mon RPI, à travers un script (Kiauh) mais il est prévu pour Debian et systemd.

Du coup je me demandais si quelqu'un n'avait pas déjà codé un interpréteur pour "faire croire" à Kiauh qu'il est sous Debian/systemd ce qui me permettrais de refaire facilement l'installation et d'utiliser également Gentoo sur mon rpi.

Autrement j'imagine que je vais devoir tout faire à la main voir, si possible, créer un fork de Kiauh pour Gentoo.

Merci pour votre attention.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Skwal

Encore une fois j'ai posté pour rien; désolé...

Je ne connaissais pas mais apparemment il est possible d'utiliser Docker et il semblerait que ce soit la solution idéale dans ce cas de figure.

----------

## pti-rem

Salut !

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> il est possible d'utiliser Docker

 

Je sais pas si tu as vu toutes ces options de compilation : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Docker#Kernel

Je viens de le faire avec les gentoo-sources 4.19.237

Ça a l'air de fonctionner

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour pti-rem  :Smile: 

Non, j'ai survolé vite fait mais ça m'a vite embrouillé le cerveau, faut dire que je fais toujours XXX trucs en même temps, donc au final pas grand chose :p

Je m'étais retourné vers RaspiOS mais ton message me fait rêver à mettre Gentoo sur le RPI et faire tourner Kiauh dessus avec Docker, apparemment .   :Very Happy: 

Je fini mon serveur et me penche sur Gentoo/RPI puis je viendrai faire un retour d'expérience, sûrement la semaine prochaine si j'y arrive...

Merci encore !   :Wink: 

Edition: Par contre la procédure pour installer gentoo sur Le RPI ne s'est pas simplifiée... Existerait-il des images pour pouvoir faire ça facilement svp ? J'ai trouvé ça  ( https://github.com/dervishe-/GenBerry/tree/develop ) mais n'ai pas encore testé.

----------

## MrRoy3

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> mais il est prévu pour Debian et systemd.
> 
> Du coup je me demandais si quelqu'un n'avait pas déjà codé un interpréteur pour "faire croire" à Kiauh qu'il est sous Debian/systemd
> 
> Autrement j'imagine que je vais devoir tout faire à la main voir, si possible, créer un fork de Kiauh pour Gentoo.

 

Il n'existe pas d'interprêteur comme ca, par contre selon la complexité du script, il est surement possible de le modifier pour qu'il fonctionne avec Gentoo sur OpenRC. Par contre certains programmes ont une dépendences solides sur systemd. Si c'est le cas, il existe un profile systemd pour Gentoo (plutôt que openRC), donc il n'y aurait qu'à remplacer les parties du script qui font appel à apt par l'équivalent sur Gentoo

Sinon effectivement il y a l'option d'utiliser Docker ou un conteneur système tel que LXD et l'installer dans un conteneur Debian qui roule sous Gentoo.

----------

## Anard

Gentoo sur Raspberry, j'ai abandonné   :Embarassed: 

La petite carte est trop lente et la compilation croisée n'a jamais fonctionné chez moi après plusieurs essais (en l'occurrence de x86-64 vers arm64).

J'ai opté pour RaspiOS également et ça fonctionne correctement (cad sans être optimisé comme une Gentoo).

----------

## pti-rem

Évidemment, les applications Docker ne sont pas compatibles avec toutes les architectures.

 *MrRoy3 wrote:*   

> il y a l'option d'utiliser Docker ou un conteneur système tel que LXD et l'installer dans un conteneur Debian qui roule sous Gentoo.

 

De là à ce que des petites micro-machines puissent faire fonctionner des conteneurs système LXD,

il y a peut-être loin de la coupe aux lèvres ?

Merci MrRoy3 !

C'est intéressant  :Smile: 

----------

## Skwal

Dans le passé j'avais passé le RPI sous Gentoo, ayant testé plusieurs OS sur le RPI je peux dire que la différence se sentais. Par contre je n'avais pas eu de problèmes en suivant le wiki (y a un ou deux ans).

Je me suis un peu penché sur le script pour une installation facile, j'encourage ce projet même si on y perd du didactique car il permet de déployer rapidement Gentoo sur le RPI.

Je pense au final me mettre sur RaspiOS mais j'suis une grosse tête de mule et si je peux avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le *** de la fermière...

Une fois l'environnement mis en place pour tester le script, désolé le wiki sur ce point me rebute carrément , je vais me pencher sur ces solutions.

L'essentiel pour moi étant de rester sous gentoo je m'imagine adapter Kiauh pour Gentoo si c'est possible, autrement je préfère passer par Docker que systemd (je déteste cette bête).

Et en dernier recours ben RaspiOs, mais c'est horrible ce système...

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour   :Smile: 

J'ai survolé l'ensemble des tâches à faire pour arriver au résultat souhaité, vue le travail à accomplir je vais me pencher sur RaspiOS car il me faut les imprimantes en route le plus vite possible...

J'oublie pas le projet Gentoo/Kiauh mais je m'y pencherai une fois l'infrastructure terminée et opérationnelle. 

Bonne continuation !   :Very Happy: 

----------

